# Textformularfeld Höhe



## casimir (1. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits, sagt ma gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Höhe eines Texteingabefeldes in Der Höhe kleiner zu bekommen als normal? Ich versuche es in eine Tabellenzelle mit einer Hintergrundgraphik einzupassen, ist aber zu hoch...

Wer weiss Rat


Danke i.V.

Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. April 2004)

Hallo....

die Höhe ergibt sich aus der Grösse der für dieses Feld angegebenen Schriftart.

musst halt rumprobieren, was passt... z.B.


```
<input type="text"style="font-size:1px">
```
wäre nicht sehr hoch 
der IE interpretiert dort auch height-Angaben(ob andere Brauser auch, habsch net getestet

```
<input type="text"style="height:1px">
```


----------



## casimir (1. April 2004)

*re*

JO danke noch mal klappt jetzt, aber nur solange kein FORMTAG da ist, sobald nen Formtag da ist bläht sich die Tabellenzeile wieder auf, was kann ich tun?


Gruss 


christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. April 2004)

ergänze den  <form>-Tag um die Angabe 
	
	
	



```
style="display:inline;"
```
 ...das sollte das Problem beheben


----------



## casimir (2. April 2004)

*re*

Ja schönen dank, dass hat geklappt, jetzt errätst du sicher was dass nächste Problem ist, wie kann man denn die Breite des Fprmtags beinflussen?


Danke nochmals


Gruss


Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. April 2004)

Zum Beispiel mit CSS und width:
	
	
	



```
<form style="width:100px;">
```
 .....wenn innerhalb des Formulars allerdings etwas steht, was breiter als 100px ist, erzwingt das eine grössere Breite.


----------



## casimir (2. April 2004)

*r*

Hallo danke noch ma, 

kann man dass auch prozentual machen oder gehtr dass nur absolut?


Gruss


christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. April 2004)

prozentuale Angaben sind auch möglich...
	
	
	



```
style="width:50%"
```
 ....ob und in welcher Art diese Angaben umgesetzt werden, hängt da jedoch meist vom Browser und von den Elternelementen ab.


----------



## casimir (2. April 2004)

Alles klar werd ich gleich probieren, wäre diese Zeile zB so korrekt?

 <form style="display:inline; " style="width:30px;" name="form3" method="post" action=".....">


schönes Wochende 


christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. April 2004)

Jo....
style-Angaben kannst du auch zusammenfassen:
	
	
	



```
<form style="display:inline; width:30px;" name="form3" method="post" action=".....">
```
Es ist aber sehr unterschiedlich, wie die width-Angabe interpretiert werden wird, da dort display als "inline" angegeben ist.... einige Browser ignorieren width-Angaben bei Inline-Elementen...

aber probiers aus, vielleicht gehts ja:


----------



## casimir (4. April 2004)

*re*

Hallo ich bins nochmal,

also mit Formularfeldern in Verbindung mit Tabellenzellen ist es schon ein Kreuz. Ich habe also nun jene Tabellenrow mit 2 Spalten. In der ersten sitzt ein MEnu. In der 2ten das Formularfeld. Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen steht die Zelle mit dem Formularfeld immer mit etwa einem Picel nach oben über, dass sieht natürlich äüsserst dümmlich aus, ich kann mir nicht erklären woran dass liegt. Vielleciht weisste ja noch ma Rat.


mit bestem Dank i.V.


Gruss


Chistian


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2004)

Hallo.....

entweder sind alle meine Entpacker defekt, oder es liegt am Board... jedenfalls kann ich dein RAR nicht öffnen... wie sonst auch alle *rar im Board 

Kannst du die test.htm mal nur in *.txt umbenennen und dann ranhängen?....:


----------



## casimir (5. April 2004)

*re*

jo hallo nochmal, so ich habs in txt umbenannt, hoffe jetzt gehts.


gruss christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2004)

Das bringt mich auch nicht weiter... du hast das RAR umbenannt und hochgeladen... ich bräuchte aber die Datei 'test.htm' innerhalb des RAR...umbenannt und hochgeladen


----------



## casimir (5. April 2004)

*r*

sorry mein fehler, noch mal


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2004)

Mmmh... schwer zu sagen, da ich die dazugehörigen CSS,JS und Grafiken nicht habe....

Ich seh nur, dass du bei der Tabelle, in welcher sich das Formular befindet, keine Angaben für cellpadding/cellspacing hast...
das sieht bei mir dadurch etwas merkwürdig aus. Vielleicht wars ja das, was du meintest.
Wenn nicht, müsstest du alles mal hochladen.


----------



## casimir (5. April 2004)

*re*

JO hallo danke nochmal für die Hilfe, hier die Grundseite mal komplett als zip, hoffe du kriegst dass geöffnet.


Schönen Abend noch



Gruss


christian


----------



## casimir (6. April 2004)

*r*

Hallo, kann ichs dir mailen, wird sonst zu groß?


Gruss


Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. April 2004)

Ich hab dir meine Adresse per PM geschickt


----------

